# Dirt hole & pocket sets?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

What is the difference between a dirt hole & a pocket set?

I am new to trapping and would like to learn all I can.

I thank a dirt hole is what I have been using. I dig a hole and put my bate in the back of it thin set my trap at the front of the opening of the hole.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

You are using a dirt hole set. I tried posting a diagram of each but it wouldn't work. 
Go to the follow link and there are examples of a few differnt sets.

http://www.trapperman.com/trapperman/basic_sets.htm


----------

